# bad round on a bad course



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)

i woke up this morning and thought i might try the other course by my house (i am in the middle of 2 courses)

well, its a cheaper round to play but there is a reason. its quite cruddy.

due to the drought in australia over the last year, we have had water restrictions put in place. most golf courses use recycled water and therefore are ok, but this one i found out runs on mains and have not been able to water the fairways. 

so in essence when you hit the fairway, you have to play off dry dead grass, anything just off the fairway is pretty much dirt. its a 9 hole which i was going to play twice thru but after 55 on the first 9 (not including penalties) and losing 3 balls by the 15th, i gave it in.

so, i wont be going back there again.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey with all the snow and cold I've got here I'd gladly play that course. Your spoiled .... Yuk Yuk


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Hey with all the snow and cold I've got here I'd gladly play that course. Your spoiled .... Yuk Yuk


Boy, you got that right. Bad golf is better than no golf in sight. We've had more than 40" of snow in the last 3 weeks. Thats more than we generally have in 3 years here in Denver. We normally have no more than a couple of one to two week periods a year when we can't play golf in the winter. This year we haven't been able to play since Thanksgiving weekend the end of November, and even if the weather was perfect it would take 3-4 weeks minimum for this much snow to melt off and allow the courses to open. The good news... with this much moisture we shouldn't be worrying about drought this summer...:dunno:


----------



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)

the drought here has gotten to the point where we are only allowed to water our lawns with sprinklers 1 day a week between 8pm and 8am, for 15 minutes. and only with a hose on other days between 8pm and 8am with a trigger nozzle.

the point is, there are quite a few courses that we can choose from here (yes we are spoiled ) and i figured ill give this one ago cos i saw them advertising that they are now open to public (previously members only), and it was crap. it was dissapointing because its in one of the most prestigious areas of my city where they boast on using recycled water and all that, and they cant water the fairways cos the sprinklers are all on mains.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Considering what you have told us about the progress with your game, (in other threads), I certainly wouldn't beat yourself up over a bad round under bad conditions.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)

yeh, its not the round that really bothered me, more so that the condition of the course didnt reward a good shot.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i wouldnt mind if it was snowing here. the weather keeps me off the course anyway.


----------

